# Possible to copy software to existing drive without losing recordings?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I recently upgraded one of my Directivos to a 320gb drive. The issue I am having is the drive came pre-installed with software version 6.2 which is currently having issues with season passes as reported by multiple people in the directivo section. It has been several days now and I still haven't gotten the update and have already missed a couple of shows as a result. I still have the original drive which as far as I know is in perfect working order. 

I assume I could use WinMFS to clone the original drive, but I didn't know if there was any way to copy just the software leaving the recordings intact since it will be going back in the same unit? The drive is only an upgraded drive without hacks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can dd just the system partitions (2,3,4 or 5,6,7) from a drive that has the software you want. That is, assuming the DB doesn't need modified between software versions.

If you are upgrading a version, you could find the slices, and manually load them and upgrad, if the system is hacked, or hack it to do that.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Sorry new to all of this. What do you mean by DD? since it is only two letters I can't search on it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dd is a low level linux copy. It is however, smart enough to be able to copy individual partitions.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm I wonder if the option is available in WinMFS since it automates most of the procedure. I assume otherwise I will have to try with MFSlive and a boot cd?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

MFSbackup will allow you to create a backup image and then you can restore that image when ever you want. Id stay away from any windows programs, it may wipe out your FAT on that drive since it is linux based.


----------

